# Brice (Rondo) 6-string fanned-fret bass



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 8, 2016)

Brice Defiant 63437 RN Nat Bubinga - RondoMusic.com







37 - 34''.


----------



## Masoo2 (Apr 8, 2016)

Just as I was considering a Dingwall NG2 this shows up...

This is really tempting, as I've been wanting both a 5 (Either Drop B/A# or Drop A/Ab) and a 6 (F# standard) and I could get both for less than the price of an NG2.


----------



## bostjan (Apr 9, 2016)

Sweet, I think these have been requested by at least a few customers before. It sounds like a decent option for F#BEADG tuning.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 9, 2016)

If this goes to a 7 string I'm buying


----------



## House74 (Apr 11, 2016)

For a fanned fret 6 string neck through? Not too shabby at all, this has my curiosity peaked (0.o)


----------



## WiseSplinter (Apr 12, 2016)

Can anyone comment on the pickups at all?
I'm pretty interested in these, specs are great. I'll buy if they sound good.


----------



## Ericjutsu (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah I saw it a few days ago! I really want one. Hopefully it'll still be around in a few months.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Apr 13, 2016)

WiseSplinter said:


> Can anyone comment on the pickups at all?
> I'm pretty interested in these, specs are great. I'll buy if they sound good.



One of the people that bought a 5 string said the pickups weren't bad. I cant imagine someone sticking with passives in a bass like this though.


----------



## iron blast (Apr 15, 2016)

I'd just swap some lace bass bars in her, new hipshot ultralite tuners in there with a extender key, kalium strings, and a john east four band pre with a passive tone control. I can Imagine it'd be pretty mean. I'm still holding out for a 7 string tho if that happens I'll be buying without question.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 5, 2016)

This is pretty tempting as a compliment to my Agile Pendulum Pro 8 string.


----------



## Necris (May 5, 2016)

Having owned a Brice I wouldn't touch it with a 12 foot pole.


----------



## BubbleWrap (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TheEmptyCell (May 6, 2016)

I bet it's a decent bass for the price. I'm not sure why they went with neck through on these when bolt-on allows the end user to have the neck shimmed should the fretboard be less than perfect. 

10 lbs, while not absurdly heavy, is still not great. I'd love to buy one of these, or the 5, and have it defretted so I could have a cheap fanned fretless, but the weight would make me not want to play it standing for very long (I'm sorry, my Dingwalls have spoiled me).

Here's to hoping they continue to sell them and come up with some different models.


----------

